# Hurghada Clean ups.



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Marina, Hurghada, Egypt at the Abu Ashara End 9am Saturday 1st Sept

Following the Governor's demands for Hurghada to be cleaner (both above and under the water) its everybody to the boats!!! Join us in a clean up of Magawish Island both on shore and underwater. 
This will be the first in a series of ongoing events in a co-operation with Abu Salama, National Parks of Egypt, Red Sea Diving Association and HEPCA.
Food and drink and tanks will be provided. PLEASE BRING YOUR OWN DIVING EQUIPMENT.

For non divers Hepca have a boat leaving at 10am from the same place. I don't think they provide lunch, only water and tea.

I know this is short notice but if anyone is interested message me and I will put you in touch, or you can search for it on facebook. Please don't just turn up for the diving, they need to know how many tanks to bring.

Magawich Island collects a lot of the floating debris in the area, mostly plastic bottles and wood but other stuff too. Last visit we collected 16 xl size refuse bags full of rubbish and barely scratched the surface. This time we're taking more bags and going underwater too. 
There will be more of these clean ups happening in the next few months. We all want a cleaner Hurghada so lets help to make it so. 
If you are out snorkelling and see an area that needs a dive clean up, contact me or Abu Salama and we will try to arrange a clean up.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done everyone.... That's called showing the locals who use these reefs how it should be done.


Eco-Mariner


----------

